# How to make Subtitles?



## Quasdy (Sep 4, 2004)

I need a program that adds text to videos.


----------



## orineas (Sep 19, 2004)

Umm i don't know but doesn't this go in the software forums?


----------



## Sphere (Sep 21, 2004)

if you mean how to use downloaded subs on movies:

use a player that supports subtitles

like 

 VideoLAN

or

BSplayer


----------



## stretch001 (Aug 21, 2004)

subrip 1.17 is good as is the virtual dub subtitle plugin (you need virtual dub as well)


----------

